# Wondering about cable and voltages used across the pond



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jontar said:


> Anyways here in Alberta and pretty much everywhere else in Canada, we use NMD90, NMWU75 and PVC, with very little ridgid(O/H Service Mast) conduit for Residential, and Bx or AC90, Emt, DB2, Pvc, some ridigid for commericial, and Cable Tray for Teck90, ACWU, ACIC or Ridgid Alum for Industrial, then over head we use triplex or quadex(LV), or single ACSR(HV) and then USEb90 directburial, RW90(has to be in pipe)(LV) or URD Primary (HV) for underground.



A word of caution - when using this kind of terminology it's very likely that anyone outside of Canada or the U.S. is not going to have the slightest clue as to what any of that means. Even us Americans, though we use the same material, don't use many of those descriptions for them, like NMD90 or Teck90, ACWU, ACIC, etc. So while you may be speaking English you will likely be speaking a totally foreign language to someone from the UK.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Peter D said:


> A word of caution - when using this kind of terminology it's very likely that anyone outside of Canada or the U.S. is not going to have the slightest clue as to what any of that means. Even us Americans, though we use the same material, don't use many of those descriptions for them, like NMD90 or Teck90, ACWU, ACIC, etc. So while you may be speaking English you will likely be speaking a totally foreign language to someone from the UK.



Good point! I've noticed a lot of different terms even between the U.S. and Canada.. Also in reading some of the U.K. posts, for the most part I get lost in the terms.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Good point! I've noticed a lot of different terms even between the U.S. and Canada.. Also in reading some of the U.K. posts, for the most part I get lost in the terms.


So, just for the sake of international unity, I'm going to attempt to translate: 

Canadian / American
NMD90 = NM-B or Romex
NMWU75 = UF-B 
AC90 = AC (BX in both countries apparently)
Teck90 = MC
RW90 = THHN/THWN

ACWU = ?
ACIC = ?


This still doesn't help anyone from the U.K. though. :laughing:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

As a UK Spark of in excess of 35 years I can only understand the 'V' for voltage....as for the rest of it:whistling2:

same as me talking of

PILCSWAC
PYRO
MICC
SWA
Egatube
Dryliners
Chocboxes 
Metaflex
Apaptaflex etc etc etc......

2 Nations divided by a common language

I spend more time Googling the terms than reading the posts:laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Pyro I know..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Pyro I know..



While we are at it, what is ACIC and ACWU?

Also, what do you call single conductor stranded or solid wires? T90? We call it THHN/THWN.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes THHN or RW90 or T90 or TWN75 is pretty close to all the same, we sometimes also call it x-link its can be pulled into conduits, flexes, coreflex(PVC Flex), DB2, ETC, It can also be run between poles for secondary runs(1/0 and bigger) instead of triplex or quadex, or sometimes we use it to go from our ASCR on high voltage poles to the cutout and from the cutout to the h1 bushing on a single phase split can. I know its only rated for 600v or 1000v but thats what we do, you would still have to pull cut out and then live line clamp if you were in 2ft of the cable on a pole, to climb around it unless you were in a digger truck with gloves and sleeves.

ACWU= Amoured Cable weatherproof/underground its part way between AC90 and Teck90(MC) its got a thermoplastic outer casing by not the inner one on teck

ACIC= Amoured cable instrumention/control you can got it up to 50 conductor but only in #16awg for PLC control wiring and fuses at 5amps or less off the output cards on the PLC rack.

As for the rest your right or close enuff

AC90(BX) amoured cable
NMD90(romex) non-metalic damp
LVT low voltage t-stat 24vac and less
NMWU(UF) non-metalic weather/undergorund 
USE90 underground service entrance
RW90 (THHN) i forget the r but w weather you can get direct burial rwu90 weather/underground
teck90(MC) there is no brake down for teck it was developmented for the TECK mining company for use in there mines back around mid 80s to early 90s, now used in oilfeild, sawmill, mining, farm, some times underground feed to garages from single family dwellings its probably the best cable in canada it has a outer thermoplastic then an amour then a inner thermoplastic then the wire, except in the 5kv and 25kv versions then is addtional coverings.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

jontar said:


> one conductor [stranded or solid] with an isulated cover?....singles
> 
> ACWU= Amoured Cable weatherproof/underground its part way between AC90 and Teck90(MC) its got a thermoplastic outer casing by not the inner one on teck
> 
> ...



Weird stuff this elektrickery, touchwood:laughing:


----------

